# Bill Gates on Agriculture



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bill Gates addresses the importance of expanding all facets of agriculture.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/farmersfeedingtheworld/article/bill_gates_agricultural_productivity_is_key_to_reducing_world_poverty/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I like the line near the end: "invest in her children's education so they would have an even better future."

After reading some current research and thinking about educating children, I am of the opinion that the state and Federal governments need to get out of the education business.

It is not in the best interest of any government to have an educated, thinking public.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> I like the line near the end: "invest in her children's education so they would have an even better future."
> 
> After reading some current research and thinking about educating children, I am of the opinion that the state and Federal governments need to get out of the education business.
> 
> ...


Don't worry Ralph, the TV will dumb em back down.....


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Bill Gates= Warren Buffet= Howard Buffet.


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> I like the line near the end: "invest in her children's education so they would have an even better future."
> 
> After reading some current research and thinking about educating children, I am of the opinion that the state and Federal governments need to get out of the education business.
> 
> ...


Hope you're not serious. Maybe you posted this early enough that the cobwebs hadn't cleared from your brain yet.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Hayguy said:


> Hope you're not serious. Maybe you posted this early enough that the cobwebs hadn't cleared from your brain yet.


Yes, I am serious. What are your thoughts?

Ralph


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Hayguy said:


> Hope you're not serious. Maybe you posted this early enough that the cobwebs hadn't cleared from your brain yet.


I took what rjmoses said as, it's not in the govt's best interest to have an educated public that they( the govt) don't influence. Kinda like when only royalty/ wealthy could read.


----------



## R Ball (Feb 26, 2013)

I would think that the 47% that Romney talked about had a lower graduation rate than
The balance of the population. You think?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hayguy said:


> Hope you're not serious. Maybe you posted this early enough that the cobwebs hadn't cleared from your brain yet.


Come on hayguy, ya have to see the humor in that.....and the underlying truth


----------

